# My Feral Webcomic



## wolfsilvermoon (Dec 23, 2008)

Soooo my webcomic isn't "furry" persay, it's more along the line of being feral (but then I'm one of those people that struggles with labels).  It's been listed a couple times around these parts as being a comic some users here like, so since I'm finally a member here, I thought I'd post it!

The Gods' Pack

I've missed the last couple of updates due to being busy as hell, but I'm hoping to catch up today ^^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

wolfsilvermoon said:


> Soooo my webcomic isn't "furry" persay, it's more along the line of being feral (but then I'm one of those people that struggles with labels).  It's been listed a couple times around these parts as being a comic some users here like, so since I'm finally a member here, I thought I'd post it!
> 
> The Gods' Pack
> 
> I've missed the last couple of updates due to being busy as hell, but I'm hoping to catch up today ^^



Welcome to FAF! (Same TyVulpine from the GP forums ^^)


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 23, 2008)

That's some good webcomic right there. ^^ *devours*

If I could draw, I'd have made my own webcomic, and I attempted twice at it, both had real promise, but I couldn't keep the art up. So I appreciate webcomics quite a lot.


----------

